# Toro 1000 or flex 21



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm gonna swap the mclane by next mowing season. I mow at 7/8ths now. Will probably be around 1/2 next season. Should I get a greens 1000 or a flex 21. I have about 10,000ft I mow. What's the differences between the two? Been trying to find them on google with no luck. I figure/know u guys will tell me what's up. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think the biggest differences are the Flex has a floating head and max HOC is around 1/2". The GM1000 is a traditional walk greens mower and has a max HOC around 1" (unless you get one of the very early models that doesn't go that high). There are several of both models among the membership here, but I'm not sure if anyone has used both on the same lawn. Redtenchu will be able to give a comparison between the Flex and a John Deere with a fixed cutting unit.


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

K thanks. May be better going with the 1000 since with kids and peak growing season 1/2 inch may get away from me. And if I can't raise HOC higher, yard will be doomed for browning!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

BryanThigpen said:


> K thanks. May be better going with the 1000 since with kids and peak growing season 1/2 inch may get away from me.


+1. That's what kept me from getting a flex. If you do get a flex, you can use that limited HOC range to help keep you motivated to stay on top of it, but you'll certainly want to use a PGR.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> BryanThigpen said:
> 
> 
> > K thanks. May be better going with the 1000 since with kids and peak growing season 1/2 inch may get away from me.
> ...


+1


----------



## Reelnutt (May 4, 2017)

I've had both i currently have a Flex. Sometimes I wish i had my GM 1000 back. I think the only reason is my 1000 had a grooved front roller the flex has a solid roller and when the grass thickens up as it gets warmer it tends to float on top of the grass and I hate it. I've got a spare grooved roller in gonna try and put on it this weekend. Love the versatility of the flex being able to remove the head to backlap is a major plus.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Reelnutt said:


> I've had both i currently have a Flex. Sometimes I wish i had my GM 1000 back. I think the only reason is my 1000 had a grooved front roller the flex has a solid roller and when the grass thickens up as it gets warmer it tends to float on top of the grass and I hate it. I've got a spare grooved roller in gonna try and put on it this weekend. Love the versatility of the flex being able to remove the head to backlap is a major plus.


Is the issue you don't like the solid roller or don't like the Toro Flex? Assuming you put the grooved roller on the flex, what was your experience?


----------



## PROBOUND (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been told for higher HOC's the 9 blade is better than the 11 blade. Since the Toro 1000 has an 11 blade would cutting at 1" be an issue? If possible i'd love to be able to adjust to 1.5" HOC.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

PROBOUND said:


> I've been told for higher HOC's the 9 blade is better than the 11 blade. Since the Toro 1000 has an 11 blade would cutting at 1" be an issue? If possible i'd love to be able to adjust to 1.5" HOC.


You can get either of these units with different size reels. A reel with less blades would be best at a 1 inch HOC for the best cut quality, but it'd still be better than rotary IMO.

I don't think in any case the 1000 can go to 1.5 inches though. The 1600 goes to 1.25" but the 1000 caps out at 1". It won't matter that much though, because once you start mowing low, you'll find it worthwhile to keep up with keeping it that way. Once you go low, you can't go high no mo'.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

8 Blade Reel


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I can't speak for the Toro units but I am mowing at 1" with my JD and an 11 blade reel and it does just fine. I only get wash boarding on one small section and I think that is more due to lumps and bumps than the cutting unit. Only other thing that may be helping me is the ability to adjust my FOC.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm currently refurbishing my $85 Flex so hopefully in a couple days I can weigh in on this. I will be going from a McLane cutting at the 5/8 setting to whatever the highest setting I can get with a groomer. It's older so I'm hoping for .5 inches but I have the micro cut bedknife. Have a high cut on order and should be here Monday.


----------



## PROBOUND (Oct 9, 2017)

Would anyone happen to know the max HOC of the Greensmaster 800?


----------

